
Build Better GraphQL APIs: Thinking in Graphs - mengledowl
https://graphqlme.com/2017/11/11/build-better-graphql-apis-thinking-in-graphs/
======
manigandham
Blanking out the article and showing a newsletter signup form after less than
1 second on page = worthless. These tactics do not work, you just end up
annoying readers and getting spam entries.

~~~
nothrabannosir
Do they really not work? Every bi department I’ve ever heard running the
numbers, so far, have been sorry to say they do. I’ve never met a company
happy to put them in, either. It’s always “ugh, the numbers show big tick ups
in engagement, we have to do this -.-“

Do you have different experiences?

~~~
manigandham
People do sign up for newsletters, but not before they even get a chance to
read anything. It's a fine balance between value and trust.

Business websites are different, usually with some important gated material
behind an email signup but even then there is plenty of spam. Most marketing
departments never bother to measure the bounce rate and attrition from these
tactics so if all you look at are email signups, then of course it looks like
it works.

~~~
madamelic
>People do sign up for newsletters, but not before they even get a chance to
read anything. It's a fine balance between value and trust.

There was an article that did it really well. I forget who it was but it was a
good article about Mongo, about 1/2 - 2/3rds of the way through, it put a CTA
and an email input box inline. It was obvious what it was, but didn't shove it
in your face.

------
dullgiulio
This article could be as interesting as it gets, but opening the page yields a
newsletter form with white background.

I thought I opened an article, not a newsletter subscription.

Who sane in their brain thinks this actually lead to new newsletter
subscriptions? It's content hijacking.

~~~
pas
> This article could be as interesting as it gets,

No, unfortunately it's shit. Not even a worked out full example.

~~~
sorenbs
A few articles on the same topic:

[https://blog.graph.cool/thinking-in-terms-of-
graphs-a9087423...](https://blog.graph.cool/thinking-in-terms-of-
graphs-a9087423645) [https://dev-blog.apollodata.com/the-concepts-of-graphql-
bc68...](https://dev-blog.apollodata.com/the-concepts-of-graphql-bc68bd819be3)

And a more full featured tutorial:

[https://www.howtographql.com/](https://www.howtographql.com/)

Full disclosure - I'm the co-founder of Graphcool.

------
donatj
I was very disappointed to find out that GraphQL wasn’t a generalized query
language and much more discreet manually defined API, more of a rest api
pretending to be a query language.

That is to say I can only filter in ways the API developer thought of,
specifically blessed.

Don’t get me wrong, it’s amazingly useful. A process that took us 40 seconds
of back and forth with GitHub now takes less than one second.

~~~
michaelsbradley
Have you looked into PostGraphQL?

[https://github.com/postgraphql/postgraphql](https://github.com/postgraphql/postgraphql)

~~~
DigitalJack
That looks like a nice tool for generating a graphql schema. Resolving
functions are still required.

~~~
sharatv
Resolving functions are included. I'm using it to power a fully-functional
GraphQL service backed by a PostgresQL database. There's a newer version at
[https://www.graphile.org/postgraphile/](https://www.graphile.org/postgraphile/)
by the same author.

------
dmitriid
> Stop Thinking In Endpoints > How To Start Thinking In Graphs

Ok. I've started to think in graphs. You know. Neo4J, Tinkerpop Gremlin, all
that.

Oh, wait. How does that help me create that graph in a sane and meaningful way
from a relational database and a number of microservices, especially if all
the requests can be ad-hoc graph queries?

Ah, yes. The article (and all other articles on GraphQL) never answer that, do
they?

~~~
ddorian43
You build a "query language" that translates the GraphQL into a series of
calls to your nanoservices ?

~~~
dmitriid
Why would I want to do that though? :)

It's quite an undertaking, increases the surface of bugs and attacks etc.

------
markjspivey
Hypermedia (HATEOAS, REST, etc) is graph thinking as well. “endpoints” is not
synonymous with “REST”, it is merely an address (likely paired with an
expectation (or affordance).

------
weego
I really appreciate when anyone is willing to share knowledge and experience
on subjects... but in this case none of what is said has any real unique
insight to graphs over just really really basic data modelling. Even just the
notion of needing to think in graphs for GraphQL is really an unnecessary
conflation of modelling theory and technical abstraction.

~~~
manojlds
GraphQL is really badly named. It is just REST vNext and it confuses a lot of
folks on what it means and how to use it.

------
ChicagoDave
This looks very much like an email farming site. The article is very thin.

